# MTV Offers NYE Resolutions For White Guys



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2016)

*MTV Offers NYE Resolutions For "White Guys"*

What a complete pile of racist trash. Just because the skin color you're stereotyping is white doesn't mean it's not racist and backward. Good job continuing to push the racial divide, dicks. 

*MTV has felt the backlash and has removed the video from their site and youtube channel. It still lives on their Twitter, for now.

Read more: http://wjrr.iheart.com/onair/dicker...resolutions-for-white-15412024/#ixzz4Tblrg0h4

*VIDEO HERE:* http://wjrr.iheart.com/onair/dickerman-16386/mtv-offers-nye-resolutions-for-white-15412024/


----------



## CG (Dec 22, 2016)

Dude fuck MTV


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2016)

agreed.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 22, 2016)

I want them to remove MTV immediately from my cable plan, I'm gonna call time warner tomorrow


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 23, 2016)

Idk MTV was still on. Guess that shows how relevant they are in my world. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

they are really in touch with minority issues with shows like teen mom


----------



## CG (Dec 23, 2016)

Lmao


----------

